# Tanks a lot



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to see that they are doing something with these. I am an old Army Tanker, so love me some tanks.









Rebooting Graveyard Tanks: Ukraine rebuilds Soviet-era fighting vehicles - watch on - uatoday.tv


----------

